# Guitar rental on Kauai?



## akp (Jun 2, 2011)

Does anyone know of a guitar rental place on Kauai?  

I sent an email last week to a place I found by googling (Kauai Music and Sound) but have not heard back from them. 

My husband would love to bring his guitar on our trip to Kauai next week, but Delta charges $200 each way to check the guitar.  Although I love the idea of sitting on the lanai with him playing and everyone singing, I don't love it $400 + whatever the inter island fees would be.  

Leaving in 2 1/2 days --- can't wait!!!

Anita


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 2, 2011)

NO WAY would I check a guitar!  I guess you haven't seen the infamous youtube video?  Can he carry it on?


----------



## akp (Jun 2, 2011)

*Yep, we've seen the video!*

Quite a catchy song, actually 

The Delta rep I called tonight said that he can carry it on...as long as there is room.  But if there isn't room, he'll have to pay the oversized item fee to check it.  In other words, we'd find out on the plane with no options that we had to pay the $400 and possibly watch the guitar be tossed around like a bean bag outside our window 

I don't want to be caught in that position, and I really really don't want to check a guitar either.  

Any rental suggestions?

Anita


----------



## eal (Jun 2, 2011)

You could try Scotty's music in Kalaheo 808 332 0090


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 7, 2011)

Get a ukulele (Koa) for the Hawaii trips, or buy one there:  http://www.theukulelesite.com/ 

Hawaiin Airlines will let you carry it on and they do not treat it as a carry-on or personal item.

It's great for Reggae: Bob Marley.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWX1IMCj3ag&playnext=1&list=PLD8C71774633E58C1 or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf0d7OYbKwA

It's great for Jimmy Buffet songs: Margaritaville.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSw97rEH6BM&feature=related

It's great for guitar arpeggio songs:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC9aKa64A9g

It's fun to play while your in the airport waiting for your flight.

Check out this Hawaiin ukulele site:  http://ukuleleunderground.com/

Aloha & happy playing.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree with the ukulele suggestion. My son is a guitar player and he picked up the ukulele fast at a 1 hr lesson by the pool. I even learned 5 chords so I can now play 500 Hawaiian songs . Our hawaiian teacher recommends one for $40 or more, the $10 ABC store specials last about 10 minutes of play. We found one made in Hawaii by Leolani Co.


----------



## chellej (Jun 7, 2011)

We got my DH a backpack guitar made by Martin.  It is very nice quality and easy to travel with


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 19, 2011)

chellej said:


> We got my DH a backpack guitar made by Martin.  It is very nice quality and easy to travel with



I was going to suggest this until I saw the Scotty's Music post. We bought a beautiful ukulele there. On the return trip home, it easily fit into a carryon bag.

Sheila


----------



## akp (Jun 19, 2011)

*Scotty's Music was great!*

I never heard back from Kauai Music after several calls and emails, but I got through to Scotty's immediately. 

It was about an hour extra drive (30 min south and west of Lihue airport and we stayed on the north shore) but they were terrific.  It cost $10 per day or $60 for the week.  Their hours were limited (open until 5 weekdays, 4 on Saturdays if I recall correctly).   

The girl who checked us out at Scotty's actually has an aunt who lives in my home town which is a tiny, podunk town in Kansas.  Small world!

Anyway, it worked out great but I was frustrated everytime we drove past Kauai music because they were right on the highway north of the airport.  I kept meaning to stop in and find out their deal (for the next time) but didn't ever take the time to do so.

Anita


----------

